# Moulding plane storage



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello Everyone ! I have been slowly getting into using hand tools more and more. I already havad plenty of planes that I have collected over the years. This past BIRTHDAY we went to some antique malls, farmer markets, I was able to find some nice old moulding planes that I didn't have yet. Some needed cleaning some didin't, just a blade touch up and they are usable. I have taken one or two duplicates and changed them into useable ones that I haven't found. "Left and Right snipes" My creations are rough, they do work for now ! The more I was using these moulding planes the more tricks I have learned ! I have been watching all kinds of videos, picking up little things that make using these planes even more enjoyable. I made a shelf to store them on as well, I got tired of digging through the drawer I had them in every tyime I wanted to use one. This shelf allows me to see the profile as well. Small shop--had to move my saw till to another wall to put the plane till closer to my work bench. Enjoy the photo's.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

*TODO SE VÉ MUY BIEN!!!!! QUE LO DISFRUTES Y FELÍZ AÑO NUEVO!!!!!!
Everything looks OK !!!!! YOU ENJOY AND HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!!!*


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

nice shelving, I may have to whip some up for my growing collection - its much smaller than yours, but i can understand how they proliferate. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Very nice,it's good to see that someone else also uses "old technology".You have a great selection there.
tom


----------

